# Have you experienced DKA - diabetic ketoacidosis?



## UserInvolvement (Oct 13, 2009)

*Do you have diabetes?
Have you experienced DKA?*

Diabetes UK and the Joint British Diabetes Societies are holding an event to find out how people with diabetes would like healthcare professionals to manage Diabetic Ketoacidosis (DKA) in hospitals. 

The event will be held on *Wednesday 21st October from 6-8:30pm in central Manchester *(near the Central Library and Town Hall).  

Refreshments will be provided and all travel expenses will be reimbursed. 

If you are interested in attending or would like to have a chat about the event, please call Mandy or Kerri on 0207 424 1008 or email: involvement@diabetes.org.uk

What is DKA?: Diabetic Ketoacidosis is a serious complication of diabetes caused by high blood glucose levels and a lack of insulin.

Thanks very much,
User Involvement Team at Diabetes UK

Find out all about user involvement at www.diabetes.org.uk/user-involvement


----------

